# [German NR] Megaminx 59.86 single and 1:02.87 avg - Christian Dirks



## 7942139101129 (Apr 16, 2012)

> New German Megaminx NR Average and Single set at the German Open 2012.
> Megaminx is a mefferts with mf8 tiles
> 
> Sub1 single starts at 5:25
> ...


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice average!

There is now a 3-way tie at 59.86 single...


----------



## CubeTube (Apr 16, 2012)

congrats


----------

